# Does Metformin turn urine yellow?



## donnarob

My urine has been yellow in colour since taking Metformin. Anyone else have the same problem? 

Donna


----------



## Steff

donnarob said:


> My urine has been yellow in colour since taking Metformin. Anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> Donna



My urine is always yellow as far as i know.... never noticed any changes regarding metformin but if i have a UTI then it can go very dark yellow


----------



## Mark T

Mines vary's during the day depending on what I'm drinking from totally clear to light yellow.  Certain tea's and coffees seem to colour it more, herbal teas less.

I've not noticed metformin have any change in that respect.


----------

